# Cat Pheromone Spray For Nervous Cats?



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

I just came back from the vets after booking a castration appointment for the lil gal and saw they had various cat pheromone sprays for sale there, which calm cats down according to the vet. Anyone know if this works?


----------



## ShAzZa_UK (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know if it works but I've heard it diffuses calming aromas. You can get the spray version or the wall plug. Most people say it doesn't work that well if your trying to get your cat to stop attacking the carpets and furniture as they simply move to a different area and do it :lol: One of the down sides of smart cats  

I think it's best you also have a look around webistes for reviews as well as asking us, especially Amazon where a lot of people respond to products


----------



## ChelleBelle (Sep 14, 2009)

It does and it doesn't. Not all cats will respond to cat pheromones the same. Some will be very happy with them and "Calm down", others will act oblivious and still react in their normal undesired behavior. 

Bella, one of my cats, seems to react positively (as in calming down) or not acting as nervous once the spray is used near her. My other cat, Brandy, still acts aggressive and mean. But then, I'm starting to think she's a difficult and stubborn case. 8O :lol: Still love my little nut job though. :luv 

'Chelle


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

The Feliway diffuser really seems to help Mikayla, my nervous feral, as well as a bach flower tincture a lady makes for me. I was pretty skeptical at first but it has really made a difference. She has started coming out more when people are over which is a big step for her.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Mikayla, what breed is the cat in your avatar? She looks very similar to my gal - same coloring, that light beige on her fluffy underside (though I think yours might be a guy), her tummy turns spotted though, and Im wondering about her heritage.


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

That's Elijah, Mikayla's son who lives with her in the garage. He's a plain old SHD but a very special cat to me as I helped deliver him. I've been meaning to ask Heidi what his colouring would be called. He's getting a bit more tawny on his belly in some light.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

He's fluttered a few gals hearts in his day...


----------

